# Deposits for Caravan Club Bookings?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There have been several threads complaining about the Caravan Club booking system with many wanting a deposit system brought back.Many of you also rushed to book well in advance when the booking system opened.

Would the introduction of a deposit system change your club booking habits?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravan Club*

Hi

I would be more likely to book as the chances are there would be pitches available to book as the deposit may well put some people off booking!

Russell


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

The Caravan Club had a vote amongst its members, earlier this year and the outcome was a big no to deposits. Lets put it to bed.
Good night.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The Caravan Club had a vote amongst its members, earlier this year and the outcome was a big no to deposits.


Am a member - don't remember being asked!!
Did they only ask people who make multiple bookings then don't turn up?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Am a member - don't remember being asked!!
> Did they only ask people who make multiple bookings then don't turn up?


Same here Aultymer. My sentiments exactly.

Jock.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Isn't there a problem with the question as asked? Unless you know what people's behaviour is now, how do you know what sort of change a deposit system would have?

I responded "No" - we rarely book anyway, and would only fail to show up in extreme circumstances. I can't see how a deposit would make much difference.

Isn't the problem that to get a really significant response you'd have to just ask the no-showers - ie get people owning up to being one of those who regularly book and fail to show up - of course, we all know there are none of them on here anyway as they are all tuggers! :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't recall being asked either !!!!

There is no doubt at all that "some people" book up all of the "popular" weekends and holiday periods on a "just in case" basis. As in "Just in case the weather is nice we have a reserved pitch" If the weather isn't then they just don't bother turning up AT NO FINANCIAL PENALTY and thats the fault in the system. 

Where else can you make a booking without any form of deposit?? 

I would suggest that the CC look at enhancing their booking system to automatically flag up when someone has made 2 "no shows".

Then ban then from advanced bookings for say 6 months. That way those who abuse the system will be penalised and those that don't, wont. There will still be the ability to book without a deposit but there is some form of sanction against the serial "no shower" 

Anyone else think this idea has merit??


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > The Caravan Club had a vote amongst its members, earlier this year and the outcome was a big no to deposits.
> 
> 
> Am a member - don't remember being asked!!
> Did they only ask people who make multiple bookings then don't turn up?


Was poled on web site. And just for the record. Only ever booked twice and turned up on both occasions.
Wont book with the c&cc because of deposit. I pay my membership, why the hell should I pay a deposit.
Stop taking advance bookings from non members.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

This year a lot of dates that would suit me were already booked, sometimes months in advance. Due to work, being self employed, days off can come along at the last minute.

Only the Caravan Club knows the number of no shows, or members that make multiple bookings only to cancel at the last minute.

If a deposit at the time of booking made more pitches available for the dates I wish to book, I would be happy to pay a deposit.

At the end of the day, it's down to what gives us all the best choice.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I discussed this issue at length with a CC warden at the weekend. He tells me that the new IT system includes provision for taking deposits, if the club so decides, at some point in the future. In respect of 'no-shows' the system apparently is that after one such incident the member gets a warning letter, after three, the membership is revoked. In my view, the problem is not 'no shows' it's people who book way in advance and then do cancel, but not until the day before.
Incidentally, the recent IT problem was apparently nothing to do with the 'new' system, it was the 'old' system that fell over. The new system does not go live until February


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I would suggest that the CC look at enhancing their booking system to automatically flag up when someone has made 2 "no shows".


Club management at East Grinstead told me that 3 x "no shows" results in a cancellation of their membership.



Mrplodd said:


> Then ban then from advanced bookings for say 6 months. That way those who abuse the system will be penalised and those that don't, wont. There will still be the ability to book without a deposit but there is some form of sanction against the serial "no shower"


I like that idea. 



Gonewiththewind said:


> Stop taking advance bookings from non members.


And that one too. 

Jock.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Last summer we tried to book a month ahead at three CC sites, amongst others. Each was said to be fully booked but, having learned the lesson, we turned up anyway and got in without problems. There must be a reason for this and I think we all know what it is.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I make all of my bookings with CC via the website...and haven't been surveyed about bringing in a deposit system. I would be very supportive...as others have said the issue isn't with outright no-shows in my view, but last minute cancellations with no penalty. 

The C&CC have got the right system; for me I tend to work on a rolling 3 week-ahead basis, the deposit is deducted from my payment at the site so where's the issue? On the couple of occasions that I have had to cancel, the deposit goes into a holding account for a future bookings so I get it back soon enough. It's enough of an incentive, though, to stop the barking mad behaviour of CC with people booking up every weekend in one fell swoop in December.

I've not voted on this poll because for me the wrong question was asked : a deposit system won't change my booking behaviour, but it's not my behaviour we're seeking to change...it's the "booking hoarders". For me, levying a deposit means I might stand a chance of actually getting in some sites. If they don't introduce one it may change my booking behaviour...in that I'm seriously considering what the point is in belonging to a club with sites that I can never get onto...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If they don't introduce one it may change my booking behaviour...in that I'm seriously considering what the point is in belonging to a club with sites that I can never get onto..."

Yup. Been there; but decided if I couldn't beat them I'd join them. Less heartache and I now get to see my elder son every so often without forking out for hotels. (I have one of those parked by the house and already paid for...).

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It seems to me that it would be better that sites were open to club members only. This being because it is so difficult to get a pitch at a club site.

What is the point of being a member and finding it almost impossible to get a pitch at week-ends and popular times. I have been a member since 1996, many times I have found sites "fully booked" or so they say. Once given a grotty pitch at the Henley site even though we had booked in advance and other pitches available!! Seems like the wardens didn't like motorhomes.

With ? more people taking holidays in the UK in 2009 because of the exchange rate I cans see the situation being worse.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think the question as asked gets us very far. Those who don't ever book and those who book and always turn up will probably answer 'no'.

Only those who book 'just in case' are likely to answer 'yes'.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> The C&CC have got the right system;


Except that at certain times you can only book with them for 2 or more nights - or is that another can of worms?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Oh, agree...it's worse because on some sites (Keswick/Derwent) it's minimum *3* nights. But as you say, that's another can of worms...


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone know of anybody who th CC has actually revoked membership due to them being a noshow?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have polled Yes. This is because our monthly budget is limited, so if a deposit was necessary, I would make fewer advance bookings. I would add that I ALWAYS show up when I have advanced booked unless there has been a very serious reason not to. (And in this situation, the site has been informed well in advance.)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Gonewiththewind said:


> The Caravan Club had a vote amongst its members, earlier this year and the outcome was a big no to deposits. Lets put it to bed.
> Good night.


No one asked me!

I get the CC magazine each month and read it cover to cover (sad) and recall nothing about a vote. I for one would vote for the introduction of deposits for sure.

Stewart


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> Gonewiththewind said:
> 
> 
> > The Caravan Club had a vote amongst its members, earlier this year and the outcome was a big no to deposits. Lets put it to bed.
> ...


Me too and it's the first I've heard of a vote too!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have never been asked to vote either! Gonewiththewind, were you asked asked to complete a survey like Gaspode >here< and did it include such a question?

peedee


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

zulurita said:


> It seems to me that it would be better that sites were open to club members only. This being because it is so difficult to get a pitch at a club site.
> 
> What is the point of being a member and finding it almost impossible to get a pitch at week-ends and popular times. I have been a member since 1996, many times I have found sites "fully booked" or so they say. Once given a grotty pitch at the Henley site even though we had booked in advance and other pitches available!! Seems like the wardens didn't like motorhomes.
> 
> With ? more people taking holidays in the UK in 2009 because of the exchange rate I cans see the situation being worse.


I resigned from the CC because of the (second class) attitude to M/Hs, being put on the worst pitch on the site etc, I also hated the constant merry-go-round of the tuggers looking for a decent place to pitch when I was told where I had to pitch. The C&CC is a much friendlier club, plus CC sites are looking more and more like snooty housing estates. The last place I would want to chill.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have never figured out WHY so many CC wardens do indeed regard motorhomers as of lesser important customers than caravanners. Is it:

1) an indoctrination/ brainwashing by corporate CC, who abhor anyone who is other than totally dependent on their oases of sanctuary in the mayhem that forms our crowded isle?

2) An independently accrued personal opinion (do we p*ss them off THAT much?!)?

3) something else?

Dave


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought when you turned up, you had the pick of empty pitches at CC sites ??
Am I wrong ?

Surely this should be the case. That way the unfilled pitches are always the worst ones !

Why would there be different pitches fo MH's as for caravans ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

All I asked was "would you change your habits?" Fair enough if you said a deposit system would result in your resignation but if you have already resigned then you are not going to change club booking habits so the post is irrelevant  

peedee


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

because we book late we can rarely get on sites we want. (we have been advised before to book at start of year ) but feel if we forgot to cancel it would stop others getting a pitch !!!!

Don,t remember getting asked

Terry


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

peedee said:


> All I asked was "would you change your habits?" Fair enough if you said a deposit system would result in your resignation but if you have already resigned then you are not going to change club booking habits so the post is irrelevant
> 
> peedee


But what booking habits do you mean? If a person doesn't block book or book speculatively their answer will be "no". I fail to see what can be deduced by that.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Waleem said:


> I have polled Yes. This is because our monthly budget is limited, so if a deposit was necessary, I would make fewer advance bookings. I would add that I ALWAYS show up when I have advanced booked unless there has been a very serious reason not to. (And in this situation, the site has been informed well in advance.)


But it's a cash-flow consideration rather than budget. The deposit's knocked off the amount you pay at the site.

Let's say you book 3 weekends in advance, on a rolling basis. If there was (say) a £25 deposit per booking, then when you first book you'd be out by £75, but when you arrive at each site you'd have £25 less to spend. As such, there'd be a hump as the system started off, but otherwise all you'd be losing out by is the interest on the deposits lodged. For a few bookings, not a large amount to lose out by, but if you booked all 52 weekends when booking opened December, it'd be crippling....mission achieved.

On the C&CC system, we tend to have fifty quid's worth of cash held on deposit, but our monthly spend is exactly the same as if there was no deposit system.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Again it is irrelevant what your current habits are, you have the opportunity to explain what if any impact a deposit system might have. Some have said a deposit system might give them a better opportunity to book. Others might feel strongly enough to give up membership if a deposit system was introduced. Some might even consider rejoining!!! Most currently say it would not alter their habits but what is also showing is that a sizable proportion would change, so perhaps there is something to be said for introducing deposits?

peedee


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

It would be interesting to see what the poll results would be for the question, "Should the CC introduce deposits for bookings?" and compare that to this poll.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

parkmoy said:


> It would be interesting to see what the poll results would be for the question, "Should the CC introduce deposits for bookings?" and compare that to this poll.


Now you're talking


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

I.M.O the CC should take a deposit for any booking, I also read the CC mag every month and have never been polled about deposits, and just to add I was booked in at Rowntree Park just last weekend, I counted 17 empty pitches on Sat night, I for one have tried to book this site on numerous occasions and been told no room at the inn, the current system is clearly flawed and requires attention from the CC, but I don't suppose things will change.

Regards Tom


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

parkmoy said:


> It would be interesting to see what the poll results would be for the question, "Should the CC introduce deposits for bookings?" and compare that to this poll.


Nothing to stop you doing so parkmoy. I agree it would be interesting. I would vote "no" because I don't believe it would make a significant difference to the availability of pitches.

peedee


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

peedee said:


> I have never been asked to vote either! Gonewiththewind, were you asked asked to complete a survey like Gaspode >here< and did it include such a question?
> 
> peedee


Yes that was the one.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Gonewiththewind said:


> The Caravan Club had a vote amongst its members, earlier this year and the outcome was a big no to deposits. Lets put it to bed.
> Good night.


Hi
I think you may be referring to the survey that folks could have taken


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Perhaps it's just me, but I just don't see where this 'second class' citizen bit comes from. I have a 7.30m motorhome and have used dozens of CC sites. I have never been told where to pitch other than being directed to a hardstanding when grass pitches were sodden. I've simply been asked to choose a pitch and let the warden know where I've pitched. Lots of wardens now have motorhomes and I know of at least one who has an RV.
Sure I've met the odd grumpy warden in the same way I've met the odd grumpy publican, shopkeeper, doctor, binman etc etc etc. 

I do think their booking system is a mess, however, and defies logic, but overall I'm more than satisfied by the CC.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I have found that even a modest deposit makes people think a little.
I suggest £5 deposit. Refundable if you give 24hrs notice of cancellation (obviously, non-refundable for no-shows).


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*deposits*

Of course there should be a non refundable deposit when booking CC sites. Genuine people could surely have no objection to this. In the case of a no show then the deposit is lost and for cancellations it goes in to a holding account for your next stay. What's the problem with that. It would stop those selfish, "just in case" multibookers who clog the system at the expense of genuine users who then cannot get on a site. I favour the C&CC system. I also find C&CC site managers much more friendly and helpful than CC wardens I have come across two unwelcoming and downright rude examples in the last year. By the way, I hope I am not waving unknowingly at just in case bookers. If I knew that they were it would certainly be a slightly different style of wave!


----------

